# emails per Java empfangen



## Guest (11. Feb 2008)

Weiß jemand wie ich emails von einem GMX-POP3-Account
per Java auslesen/empfangen kann?

Ich habe bereits die Forumssuche benutzt, finde aber nur
Beiträge wie ich emails versenden kann.   

Ich bräuchte einfach nur ein package mit dem ich
meine GMX-Daten (Name und Passwort) eingeben kann und ich ganz normale
Text-emails über den Betreff filtern und die mails dann
lesen und verarbeiten kann.

Kann mir dazu jemand ein Hinweis geben, wonach ich suchen muß?
In der Java-API selbst habe ich sowas nicht gefunden :-(


----------



## DP (11. Feb 2008)

http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0081.html
http://www.javaworld.com/jw-10-2001/jw-1026-javamail.html
http://www.davidreilly.com/java/java_network_programming/
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=641089&messageID=3771642

usw pp

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=+java++"receive+email"&meta=


----------



## Julius (11. Feb 2008)

Hier stehts auch nochmal (recht einfach erklärt)...


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2008)

Danke, werde mich mal einarbeiten.

Die Javainsel kannte ich, aber das Kapitel über emails senden/empfangen scheint neu zu sein  :shock:


----------

